# FREE Beyond Supernature by Lyall Watson.



## Endeavour_Press (Jul 19, 2012)

We live in a world whose realities are defined by science, which tells us how things work.

And yet there are some things which don't seem to work that way at all - such as telepathy, reincarnation, synchronicity, and poltergeists,

Our science tells us that these things are impossible and don't exist, yet they stubbornly refuse to go away. They are often elusive and hard to control, but they are there for anyone to see.

They exist.

In this thought-provoking new book, Lyall Watson, scientist and rationalist, takes a serious look at the world of the supernatural and shows how many paranormal events can be explained by what we already know - or don't know - about the natural world.

Watson; the author of the million-copy bestseller 'Supernature', reveals the inconsistencies, blank spots and "soft edges" in current scientific theory that make the existence of the supernatural not only an intriguing possibility - but a necessary and perfectly logical part of our explanation of the workings of the universe.

Examining the latest breakthroughs in science from biology to biofeedback, from quantum physics to paraphysics, the author proposes a revolutionary synthesis of nature and supernature.

He offers surprising new insights into such "unexplainable" phenomena as telepathy, reincarnation, synchronicity, poltergeists, evolutionary intelligence and other mind-bending questions challenging science today.

'Beyond Supernature' is a groundbreaking new chapter in the never-ending search for reality.

It is a book for anyone who can still look at the world with both common sense and a sense of wonder.

Praise for Lyall Watson:

"A book of considerable importance, perhaps the most significant book about the 'super-natural' to appear in the past decade&#8230;very exciting" - Spectator

"[this] astonishing book is a pot pourri to amaze and startle us&#8230;The result is fascinating" - The Times

"This is an absorbing and important book" - Guardian

"a fascinating book" - The Cape Argus

'compelling reading for anyone who's prepared to lay aside the blinkers of conventional thinking and accept for a few hours that the old distinction between natural and supernatural is meaningless" - New Scientist

"Supernature reads like a thriller born out of Ripley's Believe-it-or-Not" - Vogue

Lyall Watson was a South African born writer, and the author of bestsellers including 'Supernature', 'Dark Nature' and 'The Nature of Things'.

Endeavour Press is the UK's leading independent publisher of digital books.

*Download here:*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

EP,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations to Lyall Watson on the book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark system*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------

